# iphone OOB 1.12 w/ TurboSIM -- Confirmed



## jjmcook (Nov 20, 2007)

The iphone status page has updated and confirmed OOB 1.1.2 working with TurboSIM See the Hackint0sh post.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

jjmcook said:


> The iphone status page has updated and confirmed OOB 1.1.2 working with TurboSIM See the Hackint0sh post.


Anyone tried this yet? I got my iPhone today, and i'm reluctant to jump in!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

titans88 said:


> Anyone tried this yet? I got my iPhone today, and i'm reluctant to jump in!


Why, do you have a TurboSIM?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Although, I didn't know this ahead of time, I prefer the TSim because I have not had to downgrade to do any of the updates. I just update and jailbreak. T-Sim has worked each time.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

kloan said:


> Why, do you have a TurboSIM?


No, I don't - but it is available to me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

titans88 said:


> No, I don't - but it is available to me.


ahh...

i wish i had one... the software upgrades/downgrades/upgrades thing is a little annoying after a while...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

This is good news... I know its not the anysim unlock that everyone is looking for, but it goes to show that it can be done.

How many days do you expect until anysim is working with 1.1.2?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

scandy said:


> This is good news... I know its not the anysim unlock that everyone is looking for, but it goes to show that it can be done.
> 
> How many days do you expect until anysim is working with 1.1.2?


Yea I am wondering the same thing, although it is hard to put a timeline on the process.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I think for the previous updates, and for the initial unlock they were pretty close.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

scandy said:


> I think for the previous updates, and for the initial unlock they were pretty close.


Well that is good news! I got my iPhone last night and i'm itching to use it. I keep on taking it out of the box, looking at it...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rather than starting a new thread, i'll ask here.

Has anyone jailbroken an OOB 1.1.2 iPhone?


----------



## tristrini (Nov 28, 2007)

*New US OTB 1.1.2*

So is it true? 

Can I feel like I've not wasted 400 bucks? Can I unlock my brand new OTB 1.1.2 phone and use it with Rogers with this TurboSIM? 

pls confirm.. and how do I get a turbosim?
:lmao:


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Rather than starting a new thread, i'll ask here.
> 
> Has anyone jailbroken an OOB 1.1.2 iPhone?


You can jailbreak an OOB 1.1.2 with iDemocracy on windows


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> You can jailbreak an OOB 1.1.2 with iDemocracy on windows


Oh I know you can. i'm just wondering if anyone has done it yet. I'm having some issues....

I can't get iNdependence to work....it continuously says "Disconnected: waiting for iPhone" and then suddenly quits and says it can't be reopened.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Oh I know you can. i'm just wondering if anyone has done it yet. I'm having some issues....
> 
> I can't get iNdependence to work....it continuously says "Disconnected: waiting for iPhone" and then suddenly quits and says it can't be reopened.


oh ok. yeah ive been having problems as well. but for me i just dont really understand the steps. i really want to get it activated so i could atleast use the ipod while waiting for an unlock. the only thing i can do right now is go on the internet, take pictures, and access settings basically. it blows.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> oh ok. yeah ive been having problems as well. but for me i just dont really understand the steps. i really want to get it activated so i could atleast use the ipod while waiting for an unlock. the only thing i can do right now is go on the internet, take pictures, and access settings basically. it blows.


How did you get past this issue? I have no idea what to do.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

titans88 said:


> How did you get past this issue? I have no idea what to do.


slide the emergency call bar, then enter *#307# and hit call, then delete the *#307# and enter 0, then hit call again, then hit accept call, then hit hold, then hit decline call this time. you should then be at the contacts list. add a new contact, and change its url to like google or something. then i saved it and when i click the url it brings me to google which lets me use safari. thats all i got up to because im an idiot and cant figure out to actually unlock & jailbreak it!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> slide the emergency call bar, then enter *#307# and hit call, then delete the *#307# and enter 0, then hit call again, then hit accept call, then hit hold, then hit decline call this time. you should then be at the contacts list. add a new contact, and change its url to like google or something. then i saved it and when i click the url it brings me to google which lets me use safari. thats all i got up to because im an idiot and cant figure out to actually unlock & jailbreak it!


I've read these steps, but I don't think I should do them yet. Do I not need to leave Restore Mode first? My iPhone is stuck at the "connect to Itunes" stage after downgrading to 1.1.1 from 1.1.2. All of the tutroials online suggest running independence once this process is complete in order to boot the iPhone out of this mode.


----------



## tristrini (Nov 28, 2007)

*But what about TurboSIM?*

Before I spend the money and make the effort and even worse screw up my iphone does anyone know for sure that if I activaet (jailbreak) etc the phone and use a turbosim..

can I get full functionalit of the phone.. as well as make calls... a lot of ppl say its true


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Check this link. iPhone Status Ticker

iPhone Status Document


----------

